
Bitcoin Firm Files for Bankruptcy - rubikscube
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303936904579178362553003276
======
wglb
This link paywalled for me. Here is the same story:
[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230393690...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303936904579178362553003276)
that did work.

